# Stud Buck



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

This buck was taken opening day evening in Gallia County. I have 2 friends down there that own hunting land. One that’s 5 miles away and one that is 7 miles away from the lease where this one was taken. This was shot by their neighbor. I told them they bought the wrong land 😂😂 Rough score was 186”. Hell of a buck and on opening day at that.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A helluva buck is a understatement ...CONGRATS...may be a once in a lifetime buck...ENJOY!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Holy smokes!!!
That's a buck of a lifetime for sure.
Congrats!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Can we play guess the score if we play nice lol. Beautiful buck congratulations


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry missed the score I’m glad I saw it I was way off.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful buck! Congratulations!


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

That’s a stud! Congrats to the hunter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timothyforsythe56 (4 mo ago)

Beatiful no doubt,# stick tongue in mouth....


----------

